# Rails =o



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

do they have any real short ones like in the kiddie park or something? start small. balance is tough


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Try flat rails instead of rounded ones (if the ones you're hitting are round).


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

yea the smallest one they got it a flat bar that kinks down. its not that tough. i guess i just need hella practice


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

hmmm.. yeah. a kink is not going to be good to start out. I see you're in VA.. any other hills around with small rails other than your regular spot? i dunno what to suggest.. short of you getting a piece of pipe for your backyard and practicin on that. My friend has a piece of pipe.. but we just haven't got enough snow to try it out yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> hmmm.. yeah. a kink is not going to be good to start out. I see you're in VA.. any other hills around with small rails other than your regular spot? i dunno what to suggest.. short of you getting a piece of pipe for your backyard and practicin on that. My friend has a piece of pipe.. but we just haven't got enough snow to try it out yet.


yea for real. we'd usually have setups at our houses but i gotta go to a resort and hit up the park. they got a couple flats with out kinks but they are never set up. ill just drag one out this week. :thumbsup:


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

you probably can do it.. but you just have that mental mindblock cause of a little bit of fear or whatever. that's good actually.. prevents you from doing something stupid. good luck.

I was scared shitless about jumps but i tried this small kicker tonight in the kiddie park. Yeah i fell on my ass on the landing.. but i was like "that was fun actually." haha..

small to big is always the way to go. Probably you just think you can't do it cause you're hitting some rail that is going to be way above your ability level for a bit.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

your not the only one, rails arent that hard at all though. the biggest thing is speed and dull edges.. sharp edges and rails do not agree too well..


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, everyone gets really psyched out by rails because of all of the horror stories that we've all heard. In reality rails really aren't a whole lot harder than boxes, they just take alot more balance and concentration. Find a rail that is flat and short to start out with and just get comfortable on that before progressing to down rails. Start out with 50's and then work your way up. Always remember to keep a flat base.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

i never catch my edge on rails but catch edges on boxes quite a bit it seems... yesterday i was hitting this small hand rail all day... i found boardsliding it easier than 50/50. I hit it soo many times with steeze n everything and then near the end of the day as i was going to ollie onto it, i caught the nose of my board underneath the rail and bailed hard... phsyced me out so i called it a day haha.. hand rails are soooo fun though. Im gona start steppin it up to bigger ones in the park.


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

i suck at rails. i wish there was a way to practice at home with no snow. been practicing with a skatboard, but it all just seems to different for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Metal up and do it! If you can 50-50 a box, you can probably do it on a rail too. If you start coming off, don't fight it. Fair enough though, you probably don't want to start out on a kink rail. I'm still too scared to try anything other than a 50-50 on a rail though... can't imagine those evil pieces of metal feeling very nice on the tailbone.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Try making your own rail.... whatever u feel comfortable with 
thats how i learned... make a small rail maybe a foot off the ground and keep hitting it till you feel comfortable with balancing on the rail


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

when u hit anything rails boxes kickers tables anything tell yourself you can do it and commit thats how i did my first hand rail and the same day i was fs nose sliding it with ease.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

when first trying rails body alignment is very important or else you'll slip off the sides very easily. 

first you're gonna want to be approaching the rail with a comfortable amount of speed that you feel will be enough to get over the whole rail, when your about 5-10 feet in front of the feature you want to make your your going straight at it and not coming from an angle or else your momentum will be going off to the sides as opposed to straight down the rail. 

after you got the speed and going straight at the rail down you want to start thinking about what your body is doing. for a basic 50-50 all your going to do is keep going straight and once your actually on the rail just make sure to keep your board flat based, knees nice and bent, and your head/shoulders/hips/ankles should all be "stack" over themselves which pretty much just means making a straight line above the rail. 

by doing those things you should have no problem doing 50-50s on any basic rail. im my opinion the 2 things to really concentrate on would be staying stacked over the rail and making sure your momentum is going straight down instead of off to the sides.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

go big or go home


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> when first trying rails body alignment is very important or else you'll slip off the sides very easily.
> 
> first you're gonna want to be approaching the rail with a comfortable amount of speed that you feel will be enough to get over the whole rail, when your about 5-10 feet in front of the feature you want to make your your going straight at it and not coming from an angle or else your momentum will be going off to the sides as opposed to straight down the rail.


Shouldn't you be approaching the rail from the side not an angle? That's how I do it.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

no, you can hit a rail from the side and still have your momentuem travel straight down the rail. what im saying is you dont want to come at the rail at a angle so you slide sideways off the rail instead on going all the way down it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Big advice I got was this:
If you bail hard on anything, if you can still ride it, ride it. One of the worst things you can do is wreck yourself on something, not get right back on it, and then be scared of it for a long time. Use reason though, I'm not telling you to get back on that kink rail right after you brake you arm or get a concussion. Happened to me with backside ones on kickers. I couldn't get right back at it cause I busted my head. But I now have a HUGE mental block on them. Back 3's are comfy, but a back one? Nope.

Good advice I've gotten specifically for rails, is pick your entry and focus on it. Once your on it, put your focus on the end of the feature. You will develope balance and awareness much quicker if you do this.


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

When doing a rail you always lean to the side your most comfortable turning, if you slip out whilst not doing this you will break your jaw and i will laugh. Rails are unfuckable don't try and fuck the rail.


----------

